# It's Humpday at Gilligan's!!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

Join us tonight at 4pm for FREE raw oysters, $1 off drinks, and an awesome time with your favorite bartenders and oyster shucker! - Kyra, Marissa, and Logan

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

4 till when I don't get off till 5:30


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

floorman1 said:


> 4 till when I don't get off till 5:30


Most forum people do not show up until 6pm.

Free Oysters ends when they run out, usually around 7 - 8 pm.


----------

